# good home audio forum?



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

i'm thinking about building some new ht towers and sub.

my last towers were built from some aura components i had sitting in the closet and some generic parts express crossovers.

madisound is having a great sale on aura drivers, and i'm thinking of snagging some and building some new two or three way towers.

so, i'm looking for some box and crossover design help. so, i need a good forum where i can find capable help.


----------



## diebenkorn (Jan 3, 2009)

DIY audio 
avs forum


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

stockgp said:


> i'm thinking about building some new ht towers and sub.
> 
> my last towers were built from some aura components i had sitting in the closet and some generic parts express crossovers.
> 
> ...


The htguide diy forum is probably my favorite diy speakerbuilding forum right now. There are several established tower designs for you to check out as well.
HTGuide Forum - Mission Possible DIY

If you are open to building established plans then Zaph Audio has some pretty good choices. Zaph has a design using the 3" Aura with a dayton tweeter but it is certainly not a tower design.
Zaph|Audio

As diebenkorn suggested, DIYAudio and AVSForum also have diy speaker sections. I personally prefer the htguide forum but you should try them all and see which you prefer.


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

audiokarma.org

their Indignia's were featured in the last PE newsletter-thing.


----------



## stockgp (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions, i'm going to check them all out.

i really don't care for the look of bookshelf speakers, so i'm just going to a badass 2.1 system with two large towers.


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

hometheaterspot.com


----------



## kazlx (Feb 17, 2011)

I like Home Theater, HDTV, Receivers, Loudspeakers — Reviews and News from Audioholics. I have browsed there for a while and there seems to be a pretty good amount of information.


----------

